# I thought I had seen everything on Gumtree.....until this



## Calvine (Aug 20, 2012)

http://www.gumtree.com/p/cats/lovel...ing-home-litter-trained-10-wks-old/1124394361
Kitten 10 weeks old, so had it for ...two? Have now decided that as vegetarians, feeding her meat is a moral dilemma. I wonder what it is being fed? Millet like a canary...I have been in touch but will be surprised if I get a response. Isn't she lovely? It seems that some poor creatures are born to get a rotten deal in life. I hope they respond.


----------



## MerlinsMum (Aug 2, 2009)

Well, there *are* vegetarian diets for cats (I kid you not)... but I'd never recommend anything like that for an obligate carnivore.


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

The person says the cat was given to them so obviously a big mistake in the first place. Sooner the poor little soul gets a new home the better.


----------

